# Painting my trailer



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I have been working to grind the rust off of our newly bought older horse trailer, rust prime, paint, etc. It is a slow process and I've been doing it section by section. I had the back frame welded under the corner braces so it is solid. The interior is finished. 
Of course when I work, I don't believe in safety glasses and foolishness like that! Either that, or I don't know where they got to! I've had dust in my eyes before and I flush it out- end of story. 
Using the grinder with a sanding head, I got some in. I wiped my eye and kept going- all day. It was still bothering me and at 2:30 am- that was the end of trying to sleep. A couple hours later I went into the ER and they removed a piece of grit and sent me to the ophthalmologist for the next day, He took a piece of steel out from the center of my eye and a piece of rust, gave me a contact lens bandage (new to me) and I go back tomorrow for a final visit.
The moral- use safety glasses...........though I've been telling my wife -"Lightening never strikes the same place twice", but she won't have any of that!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

A hard lesson there tcreeley! I hope you recover quickly. 

There are all kinds of safety glasses out there, any style you like. You can not only protect your eyes, you can look down right cool!!

I almost lost an eye due to an injury, now I wear glasses all the time. I had a friend who refused to wear hearing protection, and I asked him why the noise didn't bother him.... he said "you get used to it" Of course you do! It's called hearing lose

Get yourself some of those safety glasses that wrap around the sides of your face to protect you from objects entering your eyes from the side.. it happens. Work safe and good luck with that paint job!

Ps. get a respirator if you are spraying paint!!


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

tcreeley said:


> I have been working to grind the rust off of our newly bought older horse trailer, rust prime, paint, etc. It is a slow process and I've been doing it section by section. I had the back frame welded under the corner braces so it is solid. The interior is finished.
> Of course when I work, I don't believe in safety glasses and foolishness like that! Either that, or I don't know where they got to! I've had dust in my eyes before and I flush it out- end of story.
> Using the grinder with a sanding head, I got some in. I wiped my eye and kept going- all day. It was still bothering me and at 2:30 am- that was the end of trying to sleep. A couple hours later I went into the ER and they removed a piece of grit and sent me to the ophthalmologist for the next day, He took a piece of steel out from the center of my eye and a piece of rust, gave me a contact lens bandage (new to me) and I go back tomorrow for a final visit.
> The moral- use safety glasses...........though I've been telling my wife -"Lightening never strikes the same place twice", but she won't have any of that!


I'm not big on safety glasses either, but grinding and welding, yup. Even with safety glasses, strange stuff can happen. Way back, I was stick welding. Had a helmet AND safety glasses and got a spark in my eye. ended up with what they called a sympathetic nervous reaction and ended up totally blind for 3 days. That's when I found out I can't do codeine. The stuff reduces my IQ to 3. I actually had to be helped in the bathroom. Luckily, we were newlyweds.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tcreeley said:


> I have been working to grind the rust off of our newly bought older horse trailer, rust prime, paint, etc. It is a slow process and I've been doing it section by section. I had the back frame welded under the corner braces so it is solid. The interior is finished.
> Of course when I work, I don't believe in safety glasses and foolishness like that! Either that, or I don't know where they got to! I've had dust in my eyes before and I flush it out- end of story.
> Using the grinder with a sanding head, I got some in. I wiped my eye and kept going- all day. It was still bothering me and at 2:30 am- that was the end of trying to sleep. A couple hours later I went into the ER and they removed a piece of grit and sent me to the ophthalmologist for the next day, He took a piece of steel out from the center of my eye and a piece of rust, gave me a contact lens bandage (new to me) and I go back tomorrow for a final visit.
> The moral- use safety glasses...........though I've been telling my wife -"Lightening never strikes the same place twice", but she won't have any of that!




I can testify to that I was grinding on some steel, and a shard shot into my eye while it was glowing red it sizzled when it hit. My eye turned blood red where it is supposed to be white I went, and got me 3 pair of new safety glasses that where alot cheaper than the $3900 they charged for drilling the steel out of my eye. I hate them to but I dont want to go through that again either. I am just starting to be able to see out of that eye clear from the healing, and that was about 7 years ago. Shop around a little like me until you find a pair that doesnt aggravate you if they fit good you wont mind wearing them. I hope you heal up ok, and listen to your wife.


----------

